# Twitter in Dubai?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Does Twitter work OK here? I'm trying to set up an account to use with my classes. I can sign up on the Twitter page no problem, but I can't verify my phone. It looks like they only have an option for Du phones, and I have Etisalat. Any ideas? Anyone using an Etisalat plan with Twitter?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes & it works fine.

-


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Yes & it works fine.
> 
> -


Any hints then Elphaba. When I get to the part of the Twitter sign up for the phone, it gives me a number to verify. I think it's 8080. Try to text that from my phone and it's a no-go. 

Also do you know if lots of peope twitter here? I'd like to send tweets to my students' parents about course work, but of course that'll only work if they follow me (and if I can get it set up).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Any hints then Elphaba. When I get to the part of the Twitter sign up for the phone, it gives me a number to verify. I think it's 8080. Try to text that from my phone and it's a no-go.
> 
> Also do you know if lots of peope twitter here? I'd like to send tweets to my students' parents about course work, but of course that'll only work if they follow me (and if I can get it set up).


I use a Blackberry and don't recall having to verify.

The Twitter community is HUGE in the UAE.
-


----------

